
HN's Law - wonjun
Products people repeatedly talk about on HN become popular to the rest of world after some lag. I can predict the same for Bitcoin.
======
pantalaimon
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias)

~~~
wonjun
You may be right. Can you think of some examples of products that failed?

------
davidsmith8900
\- Good One.

